# AMD Dual-Core Optimizer 1.1.4 + Windows 7



## prankstare (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!

I have an AMD Turion II M500 running under Windows 7 Home Premium x64 and I am experiencing problems running NFSMW. Does the "AMD Dual-Core Optimizer 1.1.4" help?

Thanks.


----------



## richjordan255 (Apr 4, 2010)

hi prank, what are the exact problems you are having

what are the rest of your specs, if you fill those out in your profile we can look properly,

the dual core does help but im not  sure how much on a turion, and my experience of it is that it doesnt help a huge amount in games


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2010)

AMD Dual core optimizer was designed to help with windows xp. Dual core support is built into win7 so it's unlikely to help but installing it wouldn't do any harm. What are the problems specifically ?


----------



## prankstare (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi!

It's an HP notebook. Specs are: AMD Turion II M500 (2,2GHz, 1MB L2), 4GB DDR2-800, ATI HD4200 (onboard video with 320MB dedicated DDR2 chips @500MHz - no sideport) with Catalyst Control Center 10.3 (video driver is v8.172.0.0) under Windows 7 Home Premium x64.

The problems I am having with Need For Speed Most Wanted is kinda curious - there is no name for it. Yet, many people have been experiencing this type of problem with AMD dual-core CPU's, especially under Windows XP due to something related to the way the OS manages the API.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2010)

prankstare said:


> Hi!
> 
> It's an HP notebook. Specs are: AMD Turion II M500 (2,2GHz, 1MB L2), 4GB DDR2-800, ATI HD4200 (onboard video with 320MB dedicated DDR2 chips @500MHz - no sideport) with Catalyst Control Center 10.3 (video driver is v8.172.0.0) under Windows 7 Home Premium x64.
> 
> The problems I am having with Need For Speed Most Wanted is kinda curious - there is no name for it. Yet, many people have been experiencing this type of problem with AMD dual-core CPU's, especially under Windows XP due to something related to the way the OS manages the API.



Try describe the problem.


----------



## zithe (Apr 5, 2010)

What's NFSMW? Need for Speed : Modern Warfare?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2010)

Most wanted


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 5, 2010)

NFS Most Wanted Zithe =)

Prank -- Welcome to TPU -- try and describe what issues you are having, I'm sure someone here will have an idea of how to get it all fixed up for ya.


----------



## Goodman (Apr 5, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> AMD Dual core optimizer was designed to help with windows xp. Dual core support is built into win7 so it's unlikely to help but installing it wouldn't do any harm. What are the problems specifically ?



+1 on that , it was only needed for XP it is not needed for Vista/Win7

@Prank tried a patch?

http://games.softpedia.com/get/Patch/Need-for-Speed-Most-Wanted-Patch.shtml


----------



## prankstare (Apr 5, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Try describe the problem.



Hey. Hum, well. I wouldn't try to describe it, since it's too difficult for me due to my vocabulary issues (I am from Brazil, cheers). But since you guys look to be pretty nice fellas, I'll give myself a try. So let's do it: 

It's like, hum. How can I put it in words? It's not like it's lagged or anything. I am running smoothly at something like 30~35FPS and then the screen just kinda stops for a few milliseconds and then it comes back to normal 30~35FPS, which means that it's not the usual lag we commonly see when the hardware can't stand for the game resources. Also, I have tested it myself: have put my old 15" CRT monitor into use beside the laptop and extended it so I'd make two desktops for me. The first monitor was showing the game in full-screen and the second one was AMD Overdrive's CPU Status. What I noticed is that the load between the two cores was shared, but whenever those strange "stops" in the screen took place, the multipliers of each cores would change and so I presumed that it might be something related to the API management of the two CPU cores. I have also tried setting affinity of the "speed.exe" process on just one of the cores and it resolved the problem somehow. But I'm still looking for something else better than this.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 5, 2010)

zithe said:


> What's NFSMW? Need for Speed : Modern Warfare?


Oh please don't ruin Need for Speed also 
At lease it is not MW2.


----------



## prankstare (Apr 5, 2010)

prankstare said:


> Hey. Hum, well. I wouldn't try to describe it, since it's too difficult for me due to my vocabulary issues (I am from Brazil, cheers). But since you guys look to be pretty nice fellas, I'll give myself a try. So let's do it:
> 
> It's like, hum. How can I put it in words? It's not like it's lagged or anything. I am running smoothly at something like 30~35FPS and then the screen just kinda stops for a few milliseconds and then it comes back to normal 30~35FPS, which means that it's not the usual lag we commonly see when the hardware can't stand for the game resources. Also, I have tested it myself: have put my old 15" CRT monitor into use beside the laptop and extended it so I'd make two desktops for me. The first monitor was showing the game in full-screen and the second one was AMD Overdrive's CPU Status. What I noticed is that the load between the two cores was shared, but whenever those strange "stops" in the screen took place, the multipliers of each cores would change and so I presumed that it might be something related to the API management of the two CPU cores. I have also tried setting affinity of the "speed.exe" process on just one of the cores and it resolved the problem somehow. But I'm still looking for something else better than this.



Any ideas?


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2010)

The multiplier drops? Try going to Control Panel - Power Options - High Performance. This will disable those energy saving features that drop your cpu speed when it's not being intensively used.

Also, IIRC the dual-core optomizer was created for the socket 939 dual cores that had some problem with being out of sync, and the software would correct that issue. AM2 and on doesn't need it.


----------



## Frick (Apr 5, 2010)

You're good at english man. You fare better than some americans here. 

Anyway, check out the BIOS and see if Cool n Quiet/PowerNow! is enabled. It sounds like it's something connected to that.

EDIT: And what hat said.


----------



## prankstare (Apr 6, 2010)

Frick said:


> You're good at english man. You fare better than some americans here.
> 
> Anyway, check out the BIOS and see if Cool n Quiet/PowerNow! is enabled. It sounds like it's something connected to that.
> 
> EDIT: And what hat said.



Ohh, thanks Frick! You're just being cool, really. My English as a foreign language is far off from what it should have been. But I can get by, LOL.

And I'll follow your suggestions, both Frick and Hat. And yes, it's about the multiplier dropping and increasing all the time. Have already tried setting minimum/max CPU power both at 100% but it still oscillates sometimes (from 2194MHz to 2207MHz)...


----------



## hat (Apr 6, 2010)

That's not a big deal. Clock frequencies never stay 100% solid, they're always changing around like that.


----------



## prankstare (Apr 8, 2010)

hat said:


> That's not a big deal. Clock frequencies never stay 100% solid, they're always changing around like that.



OK.


----------



## incognitos (May 16, 2010)

I have this problem too in many FPS games.
"Amd dual-core optimizer" with Windows 7 don't work, only for WinXP.
I was think what my computer is weak, and was played with bad-bad lags. But readed what peoples playing this games without any lags with computers weak than my computer...

You say good recomendation. I did change "power saving manager" in Windows 7 - maximum CPU power changed to 90% and lags disappeared!!!

I think problem is what Windows do slowing processor if get 100% CPU frequency, or processor do slowing self from hot temperature.
If set CPU power on 90% in power saving manager, then processor work on average frequency and don't over hot.

Game playing smooth: "Battlefield 2: BC". Before this change this game did lags every 1 minutes.
If change max power to 98-100% or change settings CPU in BIOS then the game lags again.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2010)

Try getting a better cooler (this is the best, but most expensive solution). If you're cheap like me, give your computer a good cleaning if you havn't dusted it out in a while (this should be done anyway). It's also possible that your heatsink isn't seated properly, so check that too. Make sure all of your fans are running.


----------



## incognitos (May 16, 2010)

Thank you. This can cause problems.
There is little dust, the fan is properly installed. Apparently the fan just weak.
But the fact is that this motherboard (M2N-CM DVI) is not suited for overclocking, the BIOS no overclock options. Therefore, motherboard and the fan correspond to each other, the game with good graphics now playing smoothly without lags, further acceleration is not needed. )

Hath need to check other games...


----------

